
Show HN: DBHistory.com Simplified Monitoring for SQL Server - rusanu
https://dbhistory.com/
======
BrentOzar
This solves a tough problem. In a team with lots of sysadmins who need to do
patches and tweaks, DBAs who need to do index tuning, and developers who need
to do object deployments, it's hard to get everyone to log their changes the
same way. Nice job.

------
adyus
Looks like a nice tool for a DBA's arsenal. It would be more valuable if it
also showed the impact of each change, where possible, in terms of
performance, security, etc.

In other words, it would add more value if it could translate the actual
events into human concepts of impact.

~~~
rusanu
Thanks for the feedback. Entering more into performance monitoring dimension
is something I hear often. Corroborate observed perf changes with logged
configuration changes is something I do not see well covered in the
traditional perf monitoring toolset in this space (SQL Server tools), so is
definitely an opportunity I'm considering. It's just not a trivial change and
will take some time to get it out.

------
sixstringmonk
Looks great, but I wonder if it being SAAS / off prem is going to be a problem
for some folks. I know for example, we would not want the names of our domain
accounts, table names, proc names, etc... being stored in an external service.

~~~
rusanu
Thanks for feedback. I hear the same from some potential customers, and my
response is that I'm not opposed to an on-premise deployment (technically the
code is prepared for this, eg. how the configuration wizard finds the
'service' endpoint address and so on), but that would be a completely
different ball game (deployment, maintenace, servicing, branding etc and
ultimately a very different price point).

